

Harvard Begins Case Study as Tainted MBAs Reveal Damaged Brand - thinkcomp
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601109&sid=aL0jFzKptwwg&refer=home

======
rgh
A successful investment strategy has been to short wherever industry the
majority of Harvard MBA's want to apply to join.

It is the grand "end of an era" signal.

~~~
ssharp
A successful investment strategy would have been to short just about
everything. The entire market is tanking. I somehow doubt if MBA's weren't
running companies that things would have been any different. Should all CEO's
be "hackers"?

I mean how outrageous is it that business leaders sought out graduate work in
business? And Harvard, pffft. Any clown can get an MBA there, they have no
standards. (Sadly, GWB might ruin my sarcasm here)

I still don't understand the ridiculous unfounded MBA hate. Did you score low
on the GMAT and are trying to justify it? Did you have a negative encounter
with one?

~~~
rgh
I have a MBA and guest lecture MBA students at several of the better
universities in Australia.

In Australia, non-resident MBA students account for a large portion of the
total income of the university. Think American football except the games are
rigged so "ever paying player gets a prize" or Australian residency.

------
Femur
I was actually impressed by this article and the actions the Harvard students
are taking. The fact that the students are turning their case study analysis
on them selves does require a certain level of integrity. Self scrutinization,
especially in times of crisis, is not easy and is to be commended.

